# Delta E-4



## iti_uk (Oct 24, 2011)

With my previous employer, I did a bunch of chassis development work on what was then known (around the office) as the Delta X-Prize car. Since I was moved back to Ford, development has continued and it is now (I believe) ready for production.

Imagine my surprise when one turned up at a tech demonstration in Ford's conference room today!

Details of the vehicle are here (I won't regurgitate them in this thread), suffice to say that the motors may be of interest to those looking at direct-drive...

http://www.yasamotors.com/technology/customer-vehicles/delta-e-4-coupe

Had a good chat with the rep on the stand. Who knows, I might be doing some more work on it one day...


----------

